# Frankenweenie Christmas!!!



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopefully I posted this in the right section. Anyways, this our christmas display for this past Xmas! We kinda skipped Halloween and wanted to make up for it some way. But this year we focusing on getting our mars attacks done early and NOT skipping halloween again : ) Anyways I digress......Enjoy the video!

P.S. I had to change the music in the video because of copyright issues with youtube(damn you youtube). It was going to have music from the movie but now I guess not.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice. I love the kid putting the lights on the tree. What did the neighbors think?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! That was fun! Great display!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

scareme said:


> Very nice. I love the kid putting the lights on the tree. What did the neighbors think?


My neighbors on our one side always enjoyed our halloween displays. They like the christmas display. The neighbors on our other side....well, I don't care what they think. To put it nicely lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice variation on the spooky Christmas theme Did you make all the figures yourself?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think this is just great! What a cool concept and execution. I would be thrilled to have you as a neighbor, so don't let a few sour grapes get you down. I am sure all the kids (and cool adults) that saw it during the season loved it, and as long as you loved it...who else do you really need to please?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just saw the pictures in your album. Wow! You have some really nice props.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is an awesome display, very original!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice variation on the spooky Christmas theme Did you make all the figures yourself?


I did! They are made out of particle board reinforced with aluminum strips on the back. Mostly everything is airbrushed on and everything is water sealed and cleared.


----------

